# Rear Sight Coming Loose



## Sled14 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi
The rear sight on our Ruger .22 pistol starts coming loose and sliding until it comes off when shooting. Everytime I put it back it seems to just come loose again, does anyone have any tips for dealing with this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it a Single Six or Semi-auto? If it's held on by a screw(s) then I'd Locktite it if it's drifted in place then I'd replace it or see a gunsmith.


----------



## Sled14 (Sep 3, 2007)

Its semi-auto doesnt have a screw to hold the rear sight on


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

If it were me I'd see if a smith could get a new sight that would fit more snugly into the dovetail. The other option is to contact Ruger and see if they'll make it right. I don't know the history but if it's relatively new I would think they would at no charge.


----------



## Sled14 (Sep 3, 2007)

I believe its kinda old so I'll probably check with a gun smith, thanks!


----------

